# Long 460DT Fuse Panel



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello everyone! I searched the forums and couldn't find where this had been asked before so, here it goes. Where was the fuse panel or fuse box installed on the '70s model Long tractors, specifically the Long 460DT. A prior owner of the one I bought did a lot of rewiring to include installing a custom dash and I can't locate a fuse panel so far.
Not good considering the amount of tractors I've found that are being parted out because of fire damage.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy gasmith10, welcome to the forum.

I found the attached fuse box made by Sparex, that is listed to fit a 460DT tractor. Also, ebay has parts and service manuals for your tractor. I have seen a similar type of fuse box on a Massey Ferguson tractor.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

sixbales said:


> Howdy gasmith10, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I found the attached fuse box made by Sparex, that is listed to fit a 460DT tractor. Also, ebay has parts and service manuals for your tractor. I have seen a similar type of fuse box on a Massey Ferguson tractor.


Hey Sixbales, thanks for the reply. I guess I should have been more direct in my post. I meant where on the tractor was the fuse box/panel installed or mounted?


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Well, I have since learned that my tractor suffered a fire sometime in its life and all the wiring was replaced without a fuse box. I'll be reinstalling a more recent type of fuse box.


----------

